
Show HN: OpenSCAD converted to Javascript with Emscripten - marcosscriven
http://www.fabfabbers.com/openscad/
======
hugs
This is awesome! It's a shame this didn't get more votes or more comments when
originally posted. (Sometimes I wonder if HN just isn't the right place for 3d
/ maker stuff.)

------
marcosscriven
This is a new site I've created for sharing models for 3D printing. What I
thought would be interesting to HN readers is another example of software
converted to Javascript with Emscripten. Also, if you try it out in Firefox 23
you'll see quite how much a difference asm.js can make.

~~~
Myrmornis
I'm getting errors in Firefox 23.0a2 <http://pastebin.com/NNYTsetj>

